# so the project begins...



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I got my Rieger R-frame Ground effects kit today from NA Motorsports....So far it looks like a killer kit. I have also got on order from OSIR Designs the Fiber Telson wing and the Clear front turn signals...I will post up pics as the work gets completed...The car is getting painted a Land Rover burnt orange color called Kinver Sand code 609 on the bottom and staying Black on top. Im spraying it with Dupont Chromapremier Base/Clear...I couldnt decide on what wheels to get so for now the RC's will be staying but may get powdercoated black...Ill post pics of the teardown and build...


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

i will most def be watching this topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 80020vr6 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

It's already been a day, hurry up!


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (80020vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *80020vr6* »_It's already been a day, hurry up!









yea that sh*t should be done by now


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (Corrado SLC NL)*

I work 2 jobs guys...haha Painter at Body shop and I teach night classes at the local Technical College (painting)
Ive got a AutoX this weekend and after that the car gets torn down...Ill post pics of everything...from prefiting the bumpers and sidskirts to polishing the paint...
So far the Quallity of the kit is great...only problem is the instructions are all in German...haha The kit came with a lot of little brackets, tubes of Silicone Glue, Screws, Bolts...etc so Ive got my hands full to figure all that out myself.. It wont be to bad though..


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

here are some before pics of the car and some pics of the Rieger Kit... This Audi A8 Grill will be in later this week and the OSIR telson Spoiler and clear corners will be here in about a week or so...enjoy..


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

how much did the kit end up costing you? it's gonna look pretty sick when finished.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (formulanerd)*









OMG OMG OMG!!
Son - that's some shiiiiiiiiiiiineeeee!!!!
Oh yeah, neat looking kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dl337)*

Shipped to my house the kit was $1,645.....then you have to buy the Audi A8 grill and liscense plate bracket/delete plate...(around $310 total for grill and front plate)...Ive done 3 body kits before on my personal vehicles and this by far is the best looking kit as for quality...now we'll see how it fits...(which they say is really good)....here's a pic of the grill...the liscense plate delete peice is still on order...









_Quote, originally posted by *dl337* »_
OMG OMG OMG!!
Son - that's some shiiiiiiiiiiiineeeee!!!!
Oh yeah, neat looking kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah I have to deal with paint all day so I like to see mine shine


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

love thye front but not a fan of the skirts, interested to see the outcome


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (murray42)*

yeah thats the one part of the kit that I dont really care for...but to have the front...you have to do the sides and rear...it just dosnt look right to just do the front. I thought of useing the Rieger Infinity sides instead but figured I keep to what goes with the kit...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I love the front and rear... but those skirts...







Hello Mr. Roboto!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Well I got my OSIR Telson fiber spoiler....All I can say is WOW...thats one nice piece of fiberglass..nice fit...nice finish...Just plane nice!
Also got my OSIR clear corners and the center piece of my grill.... here are some more pics.....Ive got some vacation time schedueled for Nov 6-10th...so Ill try to paint it then. Ive got a lot to do before then... Ill keep you posted


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

All I can say is WOW also, you have quite a investment there cant wait to see it all on, I really want to see the rear valence on, its my favorite one for the TT


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Yeah Im real excited to see it all done....Here is my paint..kind of hard to see the color from a spray-out panel.....


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

i'd like to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: so the project begins... (dox)*

I've always wondered...since you are painting the bottom half of the car a different color, do you follow those lines to the door jam too?
I love that front end...can't wait to se it done.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (602crew)*

yes I will be spraying the Jams the lower color....Im going to try to make it look like it came from the factory this way....so Im ordering all new decals for the door jams.....


----------



## kentkentchenchen (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

oh my god....this is my dream kit.....you are so lucky.
i have a black 225 too, i'd really love to see the final
stage, so excited for you.


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: so the project begins... (kentkentchenchen)*

Good luck with the project and keep the thread alive with updates!!


----------



## soo1 (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: so the project begins... (BlueGLI1.8T)*

Can't wait to see it installed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (soo1)*

Im going to start this weekend with the teardown of the car....plus put a thermostat in the car...







...Ill post pics of the first prefit of the parts..


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

cant wait to see the result, ill buy a TT soon and i want the same kit... hurry up!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: so the project begins... (KrUsTyX)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: so the project begins... (idwurks)*

do it now, im sick of waiting (sorry born impatient)!!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (cincyTT)*

yeah I want to start now as well...I bought the clear coat today for it....I should have everything to get it done now...preliminary timeline is as follows...
This weekend 10/21<->10/22.........tear down/prefitment of bumpers and sideskirts.....
10/24<->10/26 ---prime any imperfections in the bumpers...
10/28<->10/29 ---tear down doors, fenders, hood, etc to edge/jam the car...AKA paint all the stuff under the skin of the car








10/31<->11/2 ----prep the exterior of the car for paint....
11/4<->11/5---Paint exterior of car...
11/6<->11/12 polish, reassemble, final details....
I hope I can follow this Timeline....Im on vacation from work 11/6-11/10 so I have a little time there to get a lot done if somethings take me a little longer...


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

our car is going to look good!!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (smracerchic)*

yeah Im going to try..haha


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

Oh boy! This is gonna be good. You'll definatley have to bring that to our car shows next year so i can see it in person! Good luck with everything and keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Adam


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_Oh boy! This is gonna be good. You'll definatley have to bring that to our car shows next year so i can see it in person! Good luck with everything and keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Adam

Yeah My sister lives in Highridge Mo...so Ill come up sometime...We need to setup a time were our local club... http://www.somoeuro.com can meet up with you all in St. louis area for a big GTG....that would be cool...


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Man that is gonna look great!
And just so you know, I already have that kit and the fitment is superior compared to other body kits that I have had myself.
Looking forward to the finished color


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (UneekTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UneekTT* »_Man that is gonna look great!
And just so you know, I already have that kit and the fitment is superior compared to other body kits that I have had myself.
Looking forward to the finished color









Yeah I have many pics of your car....One of, if not the best looking TT out there...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

*****PROGRESS*****
Here are some pics from todays work...I got everything prefit but the passenger sideskirt....after getting this far...it makes me realize that I need some big ole 19's on there....I do need some tires so maybee Ill save up and get some wheels instead.....enjoy.









here is a side shot before I got the rear apron on...








had to modify the rear bumper to mold on the rear apron....point of no return

































and a few blurry shots, haha




























_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:50 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

not a huge fan of the skirts, but they dont look half bad in black, kit looks good


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

wouah... this is nice! cant wait to see the final product.
Looks good with the 2 IC in front


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: so the project begins... (KrUsTyX)*

Comon get to paint already!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

and you really need some new tires! lol


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (idwurks)*


_Quote »_and you really need some new tires! lol

yeah, to much AutoX this year....haha...I think Im just going to buy some new 19's....

here are the latest pics.....Prefitment is complete and all I can say is thats the best fitting kit Ive ever installed..Thanks Rieger....car is getting complete teardown...edging parts starts this week...enjoy

















































_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:21 PM 10-22-2006_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:23 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

wow, looking good chum!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

what do you guys thing about my exhaust tip idea......Im thinking of making them out of stainless..dont mind my crappy paint shop drawing......


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_what do you guys thing about my exhaust tip idea......Im thinking of making them out of stainless..dont mind my crappy paint shop drawing......

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

WOW that looks great, I do like the exhaust tip idea. That kit is beautiful. I spent all day installing my RISO corners, and its the perfect finishing touch for a black car. Good luck with the rest of the project, I'll stay tunned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

yeah I have yet to install my RISO corners but I did hold my Telson Fiber spoiler up to the factory and the fit is superb.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (oj1480)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Kas1.8t)*

Doors came off tonite...sorry no pics yet but it will come...Im edging the doors and fenders tommorow..so you'll get to see some color real soon


----------



## BigKen! (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

That is a sick kit that you have there. I love that front end.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

looks sick! cant wait to see it done, congrats bro!


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*









I still don't know if I like the overall look - but congrats on a good fit!! That'll go a long way towards a good looking result!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW - what's the deal with these "crack" photos in your Photobucket? LOL


_Modified by Mr TT at 7:57 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mr TT)*

Those are pictures from the Oktoberfest we attended last weekend in Hermann, MO














We posted them on our website for everyone to see, its hilarious! If your crack is hanging out, look out, we will take a picture and then post it online for everyone to see!


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

nice idea on the exhaust tips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dox)*

here is the latest......doors and fenders edged......Im still working on the exhaust idea...I was going to do stainless but now Im thinking of just useing mild steel and powerdoating them black.....Car gets door jams sprayed on thursday....enjoy...


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

changing color of the car?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

omg how could you paint you tt that color, thats just awful.....ly sweet looking color
<--- is effn jealous, you suck


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

i thought changing color of a car is illegal.








i could be wrong.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

its not but u gotta notify insurance company


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

yeah its really no big deal changing color.......we do it from time to time for customers....The color is a Land Rover color called Kinver Sand....its great in person...kind of a burnt orange color but not like other burnt oranges


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

how to have a good paint job? do u need to bake it?










_Modified by oj1480 at 12:31 AM 10-25-2006_


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*









It would be hard for me to tear apart this car as it looks there.

I agree about wheels too, you need something more aggressive with the kit and radical color.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (oj1480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oj1480* »_how to have a good paint job? do u need to bake it?










no that just speeds up the drying process....a good paint job is all in the Prep work....actual painting is the easy part...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

everything looks great. 
question...why did you have to cut the rear bumper to get the apron on?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

the rear aprom molds onto the the factory bumper...if you notice the side vents on the lower apron....they go into were the factory bumper is....se photo


----------



## btleboy (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car is going to be so HoTT! Did you happen to install the front bumper first, before you removed the factory side skirts? I'm curious what the bumper would look like w/factory side skirts and factory rear bumper.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (btleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btleboy* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car is going to be so HoTT! Did you happen to install the front bumper first, before you removed the factory side skirts? I'm curious what the bumper would look like w/factory side skirts and factory rear bumper.


I did but I didnt take any photos....The Rieger bumper sits down about 1.5-2.0" lower than the stock sides......If you like the bumper but dont want to buy a complete kit....Ive seen the fron with the Rieger Infinity sides and no rear apron.....It looked great... I almost went that route but decided to just go all out...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

latest pics....door jams painted on the car...time to reinstall the doors this weekend and start to prime and prep the bumpers and get the car ready to paint







....enjoy
here is the best way to roll...haha


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*









=








???


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

yes, LOL


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (oj1480)*

haha Ive never seen that pic and color combination on a Veyron (sp) before....thats cool


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Holy God that is going to turn out AWESOME!! I love that color. Please keep us updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Adam


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

What is that hole on Rear Panel?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

hey, how long is that trailer you used to get it to paint? i'm in the market for a trailer, but i dont know what size to get.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

I had to cut the hole in the rear bumper so I could mold the new lower apron on....look at the lower apron...it has air vents on each side..the holes make room for that...








My trailer is a 16' with a 2' dovetail....cost me $1200...best $$$ ever spent...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

Loooookin good!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I had to cut the hole in the rear bumper so I could mold the new lower apron on....look at the lower apron...it has air vents on each side..the holes make room for that...








My trailer is a 16' with a 2' dovetail....cost me $1200...best $$$ ever spent...










damn, thats a pretty good price. and i know what the dovetail is, but is that 16+2 or 14 flat w/ 2' dovetail?
thanks for the info by the way, cant wait to see the finished project.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

its a 16+2








Im going to install the doors, fenders today....Remove the wing mirrors and maybe start working on my exhaust tips...I want to take the car for a drive with nothing on it so Ill try to make a movie of it....haha


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:15 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

that would be sweet, i wonder how much the car weighs right now? that would be sweet to auto-x. haha.

and thanks for the trailer info. whats the smallest i could get by with, you look like you have plenty of room, and i dont need something that big, i'd like to get the smallest that would work. i'm guessing 14' or 12+2. unless it was completely flat up front with no rails, i could put the bumper over the tongue.


_Modified by formulanerd at 1:11 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_that would be sweet, i wonder how much the car weighs right now? that would be sweet to auto-x. haha.

and thanks for the trailer info. whats the smallest i could get by with, you look like you have plenty of room, and i dont need something that big, i'd like to get the smallest that would work. i'm guessing 14' or 12+2. unless it was completely flat up front with no rails, i could put the bumper over the tongue. 

I wouldnt get much shorter than a 14' or 12+2' becuase of weight on the tongue......it would all depend on were the axle of the trailer is in relation to were the car is going to sit....you want the weight of the car on the axles of the trailer not the hitch on the truck...









here is the latest...got the doors and fenders back on...working on rear bumper and exhaust tips tommorow.

































here is a LowRes video of the "TT Buggy"



_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:36 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

haha, that's sooo sweet.
and i found a trailer, 14+2 with ramps and gate, treated wood floor, 1 year old, tandem 3500lb axels. 900 bucks, what do you think?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

sounds like a good deal....perfect for a short car like a TT


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I've got a suggestion for you... and I think a photo is the best way for me to share it!








Or.. you could leave the doors off, jack 'er up, and throw some mudders on 'er!





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mr TT)*

I could put a German flag on the top...and paint "01" on the side....I like..


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

not a fan of the kit...but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being daring and doing it yourself.
I think it will look really nice when you are all done...looks like you got the skills and facility/equipment to pull it off.
Good luck hope it all goes smooth.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*

got my headlight washing system fitted on the new front bumper...finished moldieding in the rear apron...and fabed up my exhaust tips....I think they turned our pretty good. Ready to get a little finish sanding and sent to the powdercoater...I think black will look good...


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

nice.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*

tips are at the powdercoater should have them back tommorow.....headlights are apart to swap in the OSIR clear corners and shave the corner reflector...Mirros are off and apart for paint...I still need to remove the exterior door handles and prep the car for paint. Ive got 3 or 4 small door dings to take car of and I should be ready to spray it this weekend....thats if everyhting goes smoothly










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:30 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

should of powdercoated the tips to match your wheels.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

well these wheels might go black....not sure yet.. I would really like to get some black 19"s.....we'll see..


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

this is real work, keep up the good job


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

thanks....powdercoater is a little slow...but thats ok...hopfully geting the bumpers in primer tonite...


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

wow dude this is coming along nicely. and fast.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

here is the latest....Car is preped and will be trailered to the bodyshop tommorow so I can paint it on Saturday...the time has come....







everything has gone pretty smooth....I hope the paintjob does as well....the car and bumpers are ready...still need to prep the side skirts...thats for tommorow








here is the car after sanded with 320 grit...
























Here is after water sanded with 600 grit...my camerea started to die so the pics arent that great...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

OMG you crazy fool... everything looks amazing! Especially the tips! WOW!


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: (idwurks)*

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! LOL.
I don't believe this. I literally picked this up from the painter two days ago. It still smells like solvent.
Oh well. At least it's going in to the shop for an ATP Eliminator kit next week that way mine will be a little different.


















_Modified by little p at 8:44 AM 11-3-2006_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (little p)*

it's a small world after all.

i had to read the above post a couple of times because i thought the original poster had his car back already.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (little p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little p* »_








_Modified by little p at 8:44 AM 11-3-2006_

please paint those headlights!!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

oh bummer , someone had the same idea and on the same color.


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

*april fool's*








I was just having a little fun.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem 
I just wanted to see how this was going to look..


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (little p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little p* »_YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! LOL.
I don't believe this. I literally picked this up from the painter two days ago. It still smells like solvent.
Oh well. At least it's going in to the shop for an ATP Eliminator kit next week that way mine will be a little different.
_Modified by little p at 8:44 AM 11-3-2006_

Well its still sexy so who cares if there are 2... BTW where is that picture taken? Looks like PA...


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (little p)*

Well...thats a dirty little trick!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (little p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little p* »_*april fool's*








I was just having a little fun.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem 
I just wanted to see how this was going to look..


WOW....you had me going there for a second....I looked a long time for a pic as to what it was going to look like and never found one.....I should have just had someone Photoshop it...that looks killer....I dont like the fact that it just has the front bumper and not some sideskirts at least...makes me glad Im doing the whole kit..... Ill post more pics later


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i showed my brother the pics that where photoshoped and he polls out a euro turner and there where two readers rides that have rouhgly the same color.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_i showed my brother the pics that where photoshoped and he polls out a euro turner and there where two readers rides that have rouhgly the same color.

yeah I think I have that issue!!!!
well the car is at the shop and I will start spraying at 9:00 am tommorow morning....I cant wait...here it is on the way there...
























Ill have many pics from tommorow....


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

you doing BMP on top?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Im going just Straight Black on top....I never have like black pearl colors...they always look dirty when parked next to a black car.....


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

yea, thats pretty true.
the newer escalades have a "raven black" and it's amazing, it always looks wet.


----------



## TRSixxx (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

I live in missouri too, Lees Summit to be exact, I'd LOVE to meet up with you guys sometime to check the car out! It would be worth the trip! Funny story, I picked up my AG TT from Springfield. I guess it wasn't that funny.
In that video, the car sounds AMAZING, what exhaust are you working with there?!


----------



## TRSixxx (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (TRSixxx)*

God this car is baller beyond control. 
I just felt the need to post again.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TRSixxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRSixxx* »_I live in missouri too, Lees Summit to be exact, I'd LOVE to meet up with you guys sometime to check the car out! It would be worth the trip! Funny story, I picked up my AG TT from Springfield. I guess it wasn't that funny.
In that video, the car sounds AMAZING, what exhaust are you working with there?!



How long ago did you get your car...I remeber seeing an AG roadster here in town for sale a while ago...

My exhaust is funny....its all stock.....but with the rear muffler removed and a y pipe made to connect the stock tips in the stock location....I love it..best sounding 1.8t Ive ever heard...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

here you go.....


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Welcome to the black top club,








looks really good but why you didn't remove the handles and the wing to paint them separetely ? 


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:08 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

looks sweet. You sure don't waste any time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*

The handles are staying black...and was no problem to paint around.....and have you ever taken an Audi TT wing off...they are glued on with winshield glue and usually get destroyed when removed...they suck....It turned out good doing it like I did.....










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 10:45 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## ::R18 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Lookin' good! Did you leave that little lip between the rear valance and the bumper or mold it smooth? Also, in the mock-up pics the side skirts seem lower than either bumper.True or just the angle?Thanks.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_The handles are staying black...and was no problem to paint around.....and have you ever taken an Audi TT wing off...they are glued on with winshield glue and usually get destroyed when removed...they suck....It turned out good doing it like I did.....









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 10:45 PM 11-4-2006_

I actually had , and I hear you on the glue and all. big PITA.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: :R18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *::R18* »_Lookin' good! Did you leave that little lip between the rear valance and the bumper or mold it smooth? Also, in the mock-up pics the side skirts seem lower than either bumper.True or just the angle?Thanks.

There is no real good way to mold it in on the sides...(if you saw it in person you would know what I mean...) but I smoothed it as much as possible...it turned out pretty good...The TTs factory rear bumper has so many little lines in it...up and down and left and right...so it kinda looks stock...

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I actually had , and I hear you on the glue and all. big PITA.
 
yeah we had a rollover TT at work and it needed a new deck lid but te spoiler was still good....it ended up getting replaced becasue the bodyman that was working the job cut it off with piano wire and f'ed it all up...bad deal....
And I think the angle was wierd that makes the sides hang lower....Ill find out after I install everything though











_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:26 AM 11-5-2006_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

got the car home and here comes the fun.....polishing....







..it turned out great so I shoudlnt have to do much....I wish It was sunny out..I want some good pics of the color...These pics dont do it justice....


















































_Modified by sharons03jetta at 11:37 AM 11-5-2006_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

The black handles are a nice touch.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_The black handles are a nice touch.

I like them too








And I dont know why but you car makes RCs look amazing!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
I like them too








And I dont know why but you car makes RCs look amazing!

I do like the RC's but im not sure if they will look right when the car is all put together....I need to lower the car more or get 19's....we'll see...


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

it does look nice, I'm now convinced that the black top combo works on any color TT .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

What wheels are you thinking about? I HIGHLY recommend for our cars, anything with a stepped lip.
Lets say, a wheel with the face of an 18" wheel, and a 1" stepped lip. Sometimes even more looks good. I have seen some AMAZING wheels with stepped lips. I think it looks amazing.
Pic for reference.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

these are an idea...painted black in the middle though 19x8.5" and 19x9.5"




















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 2:37 PM 11-5-2006_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

the car is sex... congrats!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

The Milanos are nice... I really like to look of a mesh wheel on your car though. But the painted black centers would be pretty hot. What are the plans for the RCs afterwards? Winterwheels?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_The Milanos are nice... I really like to look of a mesh wheel on your car though. But the painted black centers would be pretty hot. What are the plans for the RCs afterwards? *Winterwheels*?

thats the plan...they may go black as well...once I get it all together Im gonna photoshop them black to see if it'll work for me..


----------



## TRSixxx (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Looks even better, as for the AG coupe, I bought it from someone in Republic, MO...
Its a coupe so, it wasn't me you saw cruising around.
I'm going to do the exhaust you did, Did it make it really loud, any drone on the highway? Let me know!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TRSixxx)*

thecar is pretty quiet on the highway....we drove it to gulfshores Al. a few days after I did H&R springs and deleted the muffler...wasnt a problem on that long of a trip...I find myself rolling the windows down at any Temp outside just so I can here it


----------



## ::R18 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
There is no real good way to mold it in on the sides...(if you saw it in person you would know what I mean...) but I smoothed it as much as possible...it turned out pretty good...The TTs factory rear bumper has so many little lines in it...up and down and left and right...so it kinda looks stock...

And I think the angle was wierd that makes the sides hang lower....Ill find out after I install everything though









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:26 AM 11-5-2006_

thanks, i look forward to seeing how the rear (and the rest of the car) turned out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*








Its turning out great, can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

started the bitch work today.....sanding and buffing...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

true... but I'm sure its saving you a few bucks doing it yourself


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (stilljester)*

oh yeah...I dont even want to know how much all this would cost me to get done.....a whoooooooooooooollle lot...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

GORGEOUS!!!















mine needs a respray


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_oh yeah...I dont even want to know how much all this would cost me to get done.....a whoooooooooooooollle lot...

I'm next... how much are you charging?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
I'm next... how much are you charging?









yeah I dont know about that....







....haha


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

This looks PHENOMENAL! I can't wait to see the finished project. Keep up the good work.
Adam


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

sneak peak....haha still have the exhaust and rear bumper to install...but Im getting close







sorry for the dark pic...it got late http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*








you cant play like that


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Now i want a TT instead of my mkIII.







Sorry i didnt read the 1st post i just looked at a few comments and pictures, this is an Audi TT 3.2 quattro?? Or is this the 1.8t?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (need_4spd)*


----------



## TRSixxx (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (dox)*

Do you do any side work? I'd be willing to drive my car down to you to paint my roof black. 
I also have some hood alignment issues that you could look at. Do you run a business? Because you have mine. This car is WELL done.
Let me know if you take appointments. Lucky me I'm not too far away!


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (TRSixxx)*

My car is already black, so the roof doesn't need to be painted.. just do my bottom "half price" LOL






















Now... GET THE REST OF THOSE PICS UP.


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IslandRidin~* »_Now i want a TT instead of my mkIII.







Sorry i didnt read the 1st post i just looked at a few comments and pictures, this is an Audi TT 3.2 quattro?? Or is this the 1.8t?

It is the 1.8t 225 quattro. Saw it in person last night (its mine too) and He has done a GREAT job!!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TRSixxx)*

honestly.... I wish I could work on stuff on the side....but I have ZERO time...I had to take vacation time from the bodyshop to finish the car....I also teach night classes at OTC (Ozark Technical Comunity College)...so Im pretty busy...you might as around were you live to find a good body shop and they should be able to paint your roof for you...it wouldnt be that hard...and shoudlnt be to expensive...
Ill get more pics this weekend.... only time I can work on it again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

What would you estimate you have into this project in terms of time?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_What would you estimate you have into this project in terms of time?

....I have no clue... I started...what 2 1/2...3 weeks ago...I only get to work on it some nights and on the weekends...a bunch of hours..


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

car looks great! can't wait to see the hole thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: so the project begins... (groverone)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

almost done!!!! then BT?!!


_Modified by smracerchic at 11:10 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (smracerchic)*

gt2871r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

YEA!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (groverone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groverone* »_car looks great! can't wait to see the* hole *thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









what hole ? did you do drill holes in your car ?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
what hole ? did you do drill holes in your car ?
















thats great....haha...
The car is done...yehaw....I just have a few little things to do but for the most parts...its done..Ill post pics up tommorow..I forgot the camera all weekend..sorry


----------



## smracerchic (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

The car looks great, the not being complete and the pics are what I am upset about!!!!














Give it to me already!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: so the project begins... (smracerchic)*

Well here you go.....These are before I went to the Car wash to blow all the compound off it....it may not look real dirty but it is...haha...I got it looking real good toninte but ti got to dark for pics....Ill go out this weekend for a good photo shoot.







...enjoy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

Muy Caliente!!


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

very nice job.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_very nice job. 

thanks....now I need tires...but I want new wheels.....














what to do...haha


----------



## ::R18 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: so the project begins... (sharons03jetta)*

that looks fan-freakin-tastic!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

Looks real good!!......I would do a slight tint on the windows and some black mesh wheels with a nice step lip on them and maybe go another half an inch drop on your suspension


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (SporTTy)*

the plan is window tint...maybee taillight tint....19x8.5 and 19x9.5" Axis Milanos painted black in the center...and the front and rear are pretty low so I dont think I want to go any lower...it would look sick though..


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

im not gonna lie, i wasnt 100% on board with the color combo, but looks like I was wrong, good job, look fantastic.more whoreing plz


----------



## bauch14 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (murray42)*

I have to admit, I didn't like the way it was looking during the progress... but the outcome is simply amazing! Good job!


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (bauch14)*

Looks amazing!!!






















Now, get it off the road before it starts snowing!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

ughhh i want


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Very nice.
Hats off to you, sir.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_the plan is window tint...maybee taillight tint....19x8.5 and 19x9.5" Axis Milanos painted black in the center...and the front and rear are pretty low so I dont think I want to go any lower...it would look sick though..

















Here you go.
Don't take this the wrong way...I think this car needs something a bit more high-end than Axis...just my $0.02
I think a set of BBS CK II's with the centers powdercoated black would look stellar.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (peruski)*

Looks very nice...Great job ! But as far as rims go, I agree with Peruski you really should get some stunner wheels. They definitely have to have step lip.....I wouldn't go black I would rather go charcoal with the powder coating. But the car looks SWEEET ! ! Congrats!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRSixxx (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

Here is what I think.
I wish I was you.

That car is ****ing SHOWWWSTOPPIN BABYYY!
Seriously, WOW.
By the way, I lost my muffler like you did, and it does indeed sounds [email protected]#%*%G SWEEEEEEEEET!
More pictures!


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_








Here you go.
Don't take this the wrong way...I think this car needs something a bit more high-end than Axis...just my $0.02
I think a set of BBS CK II's with the centers powdercoated black would look stellar.

F that, get the Milanos. I don't get why you HAVE to have expensive wheels. Why can't you just get what looks good. You could pay $900 per wheel specialy made out of poop, but that is exactly what you are going to have. I'd like some Work wheels (like EvoJettas) but that is too much for me. I say go with what looks good, and be done with it. Sorry for the rant, that's all. Let us know what you come up with.
Adam


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks awesome!! great pictures!!
personal thoughts:
i woulda colour matched the spoiler or gone with a different one.
tint, definitly tint the black roof would look so much better if you couldn't see straight thru the windows. but i'm sure you'll get there.
cool cool car man.


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: so the project begins... (1.8Tabamoura)*

just a whole in my head... that for keeping up on my english. i am so smart, s. m. r. t.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

looks awesome , the only thing I don't like is the chrome on the front grille


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_








Here you go.
Don't take this the wrong way...I think this car needs something a bit more high-end than Axis...just my $0.02
I think a set of BBS CK II's with the centers powdercoated black would look stellar.

can you Pshop that... I dont know what I want to do.....can you Pshop the Rc's that i have now Black.....thats one of my ideas...Im happy with how it turned out...Windows get tinted tommorow...20% all around.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

that looks amazing! can't wait to see what you do with the exhaust.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_
F that, get the Milanos. I don't get why you HAVE to have expensive wheels. Why can't you just get what looks good. You could pay $900 per wheel specialy made out of poop, but that is exactly what you are going to have. I'd like some Work wheels (like EvoJettas) but that is too much for me. I say go with what looks good, and be done with it. Sorry for the rant, that's all. Let us know what you come up with.
Adam

Relax.
I know you had that other douche-bag give you a hard time in some of your threads about Axis wheels....it's all good. However, I have to whole heartedly disagree with your opinion above, BBS wheels are far from $900 each as well as being 'made out of poop'.
ahem....as requested:
Black RC's








Black CK II's








Two tone B7 RS4's
























Personally I like the two tone RS4's the best







they would offer a unique opportunity to do something a bit different....plus they aren't super expensive so that should keep Mr.Price happy at the same time....







...however, there is an undeniable appeal to the CKII's that I can't resist...



_Modified by peruski at 5:25 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
Relax.
I know you had that other douche-bag give you a hard time in some of your threads about Axis wheels....it's all good. However, I have to whole heartedly disagree with your opinion above, BBS wheels are far from $900 each as well as being 'made out of poop'
_Modified by peruski at 5:25 AM 11-16-2006_

Hey man, no worries I was just asking why it's all about (or seems to be) super expensive wheels. I don't mind what others do, and I'm glad we all do different things, because that keeps it all fresh (I'm prolly just a little jealous







that's all. I've done my research and I know why those wheels cost so much (forged etc) but it seems no one brings up how they were made, or weight, just price.
ANYCRAP, Sorry for hi-jacking...I really do like the look of the RCs in black, but those RS4 wheels are dope. I just have a softspot for the Milanos(has been my favorite wheel ever for about 2 years) They all look good, but def. go with the Audi wheels. That would be awesome.
Adam


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

I like....thoses rs4's are great in two-tone....







...Im not to sure about the ckIIs...and the RC's dont really have a lip to leave polished...maybee the RC's all black...I dont know..Ill have to think about it.. 
I got the windows tinted....It looks pretty good..Ill post pics this weekend.


----------



## zeroskater8752 (Apr 25, 2006)

RS4's FTW!

Amazing project.
I would have left it all black, but thats me. Still love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (zeroskater8752)*

i love the rims on it as is. The car looks amazing. Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (eastcoastdubs)*

here are some pics I took today...sun was about to set so it wasnt the best photo shoot but Ill get some better ones tommorow.
















































plus here are some cool burnout marks that were in the parking lot.....purfect audi emblem.....no I didnt do them


















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:47 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

that looks soooooo HOTT....awesome job on doing it all yourself. That color is sweet!!....you definitely got some skills painting
However looking at your ride height especially in the rear, you should go a bit lower also depending on which wheels you get.


_Modified by SporTTy at 8:45 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (SporTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SporTTy* »_that looks soooooo HOTT....awesome job on doing it all yourself. That color is sweet!!....you definitely got some skills painting
However looking at your ride height especially in the rear, you should go a bit lower also depending on which wheels you get.



Yeah...Im not real happy with the H&R springs...to high in rear...Ill be getting bigger staggerd wheels so..hopfully it will look better..if no Ill be fixing it...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Damnit! Exhaust Tip!?!?!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Damnit! Exhaust Tip!?!?!










HAHAHA


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

in photography there is this thing called the "magic hour". it happesn twice a day and is the hour around sunrise and sunset. the light is diffuse in the air and gives the subject a glow. direct light = poo. you're photos look great and sunrise and sunset are the best possible times to take pictures


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (one swell foop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one swell foop* »_in photography there is this thing called the "magic hour". it happesn twice a day and is the hour around sunrise and sunset. the light is diffuse in the air and gives the subject a glow. direct light = poo. you're photos look great and sunrise and sunset are the best possible times to take pictures

Beat me to it.
Car looks wonderful!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (one swell foop)*

yeah....Im dumb when it comes to pics...haha....Ill remember that though..


----------



## ::R18 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

looks amazing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one thing though: the little fins or whatever you want to call them are black on the skirts(me likey) and orange on the rear(me no likey so much). to me, the car is in the details. just a thought.
major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif overall!


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: :R18)*

that looks absolutely insane man


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: :R18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *::R18* »_looks amazing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one thing though: the little fins or whatever you want to call them are black on the skirts(me likey) and orange on the rear(me no likey so much). to me, the car is in the details. just a thought.
major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif overall!


Yeah I may still spray them black.....Ive been looking at it and thinking the same thing..we'll see.


----------



## passwordhatch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

WOW is all i can say. i have personally seen this car. everything on this car flows very very well. i love the black accents on the sideskirts and the spoiler, very good contrast. this car is definitly a head turner at night or in the day. the Kinver Sand really pops. the pics dont do it justice.
BTM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (passwordhatch)*

Whats up Chris....thanks...


----------



## passwordhatch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Nothin much Scott, just givin you the props you deserve.


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

well done on the tint looks good, i like the black wheels idea,


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (murray42)*

Instead of black RC's, you should buy my aristos


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (dox)*

wow dude, you got some balls sandin down the paint a damn near new car, paint came out AWESOME!! what a great color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (87turbogti)*

Yeah that was fun..haha...I do this for a living so its nothing to me...the first time I saw the color on a Land Rover at work...I knew it was the right one...


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

The car did turn out great Scott! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (novtec_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *novtec_1* »_The car did turn out great Scott! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Deserves an x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just glad your one of us and I get to see it all the time in person








Maybe if you want we can get it out and I can take some pictures of it, Once this snow clears I'm going to try and get some fall pictures downtown.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

dannnggg,,,that car is just hot!
But I kept expecting like James Bond button where you flip it and it opens up to a chilled champaign bottle or something dope like that


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_dannnggg,,,that car is just hot!
But I kept expecting like James Bond button where you flip it and it opens up to a chilled champaign bottle or something dope like that


give me time....haha


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

this car really came out great.
I faint at the price of good paintwork....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for sic sic paint!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

I can't wait to get a TT, I have wanted one since they first came out but now that I can get this front end I want it more.
Nice project dude.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_I can't wait to get a TT, I have wanted one since they first came out but now that I can get this front end I want it more.
Nice project dude. 

buy mine!


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
Black RC's










the seckx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

Love the outcome, the two-tone works for me.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

did you pick out any rims?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

not yet.....Being its winter Im holding off on the wheels right now....but big power adder is on the way







.........stay tuned....


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Wow... VERY gorgeous car. Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*

does car come with big pússy magnet?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_does car come with big pússy magnet?

haha


----------

